# [Wet Thumb Forum]-uhoh new tank, cloudy water



## eli (May 30, 2005)

Any advice or help would be appreciate. After lurking for some time now, I've finally tried out a 20 gallon Natural tank, in search of a lower maintainence planted tank. BUT, with my luck, something seems to be going quite wrong.

Substrate consists of flourite mixed with supersoil potting soil (approx. only 30% soil) for bottom 1.5 inch or so, and then topped off with another 1.5 inch of flourite and a sprinkling of course gravel on top for looks. 

supersoil consists of peat, compost, sand, and processed ground fir bark. Before mixing the soil with flourite, I soaked the soil for about a week and used only the sinking parts of the soil, and discarded the floating stuff (mostly fir bark).

On to the tank. I filled the tank with clean water about 3 days ago, then went out of town for until today. The heater was not put in yet, and the lights were not used yet during this time - I wanted to see if the substrate would change the water...

Lo and behold, today the tank water is murky brown, can't see more than 2-3 inches in... It's not just tannin stained, the water is actually hazed. It can't be algae, because the tank has been in almost complete darkness the past few days. It didnt look like a bacterial bloom, because it was a dark brown color.

When the water was initially added, the water was completeley crystal clear. There is also a small HOB filter on the back for water movement, only foam insert used. 

I was excited about this concept of a natural aquarium, but I'm beginning to have some doubts. Should I change all the water and hope for the best? Leave it brown and murky and hope it clears on it's own? Add plants and fish and hope they dont die? Rip out everything and give up? Thanks for any responses in advance!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your turbidity problems. But they sound like a pretty reasonable result from adding a "Super Soil" to an aquarium.

I've always advocated either unfertilized garden soil or potting soil. I've also warned about mixing soils.

I've also suggested a preliminary bottle test for those trying out soil for the first time. That is, put the substrate you want to test into a jar to mimic the tank. See if turbidity develops before you set up an entire tank. Some soils simply don't work.

Not everyone that uses fluorite has been happy with the results-- turbidity being one of the reported problems. I've never used the stuff.

If you're patient and reluctant to tear down the tank, you could install a Quick Filter. [See my earlier folder "Filters, Ich, and Turbidity"] This would pull particles out of the water and possibly clear the water.

It sounds like the clay particles in the Fluorite are what's clouding the water, but it could be a bacterial bloom. If the soil is extremely rich, the bacteria will have a "Hay Day". Adding an airstone for vigorous aeration might help in this situation.

You might want to read my book before proceeding further. You've missed a basic concept-- that most submerged aquatic plants are shade plants and don't require a "Super Soil". They need just a little soil, and it should be unfertilized.

Thanks for writing. If its any comfort, others can learn your experience.


----------



## eli (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply, Diana.

Just to clarify - I have had alot of experience with flourite before, in high tech planted tanks with little turbidity problems. Flourite clay particles are usually dense enough that if any is disturbed into the water column, it sinks back down into the substrate within 24-48 hours. Also, the flourite I used was from my old tank, and rinsed rather clear before I added it into the tank.

Regarding the supersoil, it had said all organic materials on the back of the bag, but I guess the fertilizers they used must simply have been organic! =P I checked the NPK ratio and it did not seem high enough to cause such turbidity problems. But I guess I chose the wrong soil.

I will try a water change and adding some aeration. If it does not clear up within a few days, I guess I will try again with another soil. 

Thanks again for your advice, I will keep you all updated on the situation!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

If you think that the cloudiness is not due to clay particles from the Fluorite, it may very well be a bacterial bloom.

All that organic matter may be stimulating bacterial growth. I would add the air stone, which will definitely speed up the decomposition process. Sooner or later the bacteria will run out of "Fast Food".

This soil may work out very well in the end. All soils go through a period of instability, this one maybe more than others. I would give it a few weeks. Eventually, it should settle down.

You could also wait on the water changes. Since there are no fish or plants in the tank, there's no compelling reason to do frequent water changes. 

I would be patient.


----------

